# Donor Egg at 40



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi does anyone have experience with a donor egg after 40 I was 40 in July and going for donor egg and sooo nervous we are having it in December thanks so much ladies xx


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm waiting to be matched & I'm 40!

We had a DE cycle in March (I was 39!!!) but it failed. Hoping ths time is the time.

Good luck xxx


----------



## ociwoman (May 17, 2013)

What would you like to know Debellis?

I am 46 and we did a fresh DE ivf cycle in August in Greece. Generally speaking, your chances of conceiving are high when using donor eggs. We got 16 eggs, 14 were mature, 11 fertilized and 8 made it to quality 5-day blastocysts. Our donor was 27. 

I ran into some difficulty because my lining was not quite thick enough for the fresh transfer, so we had a BFN on the first attempt. We have 6 frozen embies left and I will be doing a FET at the end of October and putting back two of the embies. I am told that my chances of conceiving on this FET are 70%.

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with you with.

Good luck!


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Debellis - I forgot to ask. Where you having treatment?

Good luck for your next cycle ociwomen. I did a monitored unmedicated cycle & managed to get my lining to 12.  I ate 5-6 Brazil nuts & a couple of kiwi's a day. Not sure if that was what did it xxx


----------

